# Social media issues



## amy.b (Jun 15, 2016)

*n/a*

n/a


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ok, you have friends on FB and then you have FRIENDS. Your real friends should already know about your divorce. Is there an option just to remove the married status and not replace it with another word? Don't choose "It's complicated"


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, you can leave your relationship status off your timeline completely. Go into update info on your profile, change how you share it so that only you see it, then update it. Also who cares what it looks like if you delete stuff?? Do whatever you need to do for yourself. No one will see you delete things unless they go to your profile, its not like your timeline posts when you delete.

There is no shame in being divorced. Own it that you are taking control of your life.


----------



## Unicus (Jun 2, 2016)

Face Book is evil.

Try staying off it for a while if its too painful. It's important to remain emotionally connected, especially at this time in your life, but there are other ways (and mediums) to accomplish this that do not require you to constantly revisit what amounts to be the scene of the crime.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

You don't need to declare your status. I never did on FB.

Pictures. Get a flashdrive and put your pictures on there. They are saved but not in your face.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Unicus said:


> Face Book is evil.
> 
> Try staying off it for a while if its too painful. It's important to remain emotionally connected, especially at this time in your life, but there are other ways (and mediums) to accomplish this that do not require you to constantly revisit what amounts to be the scene of the crime.


Yep ^^^^ this^^^^!
Just stay off of Facebook. You only see the good stuff that people want you to see on FB. It is an illusion. Nobody ever posts about the daily misery they live in. Heck I don't even have to look any further than my Ex's FB page to know that. Right up until the day she left, her FB was full of posts and pics about how wonderful life was. Apparently how she felt that day was directly related to the number of "likes" she got for something she posted. Thank goodness she "unfriended" me and blocked me from seeing anything she has to post now. But that is another story. Just saty off FaceBook and your problem is solved.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I would disagree that this shows you aren't coping. I think it shows that you recognize something is over and you are moving on. Maybe take down Facebook for awhile and then ready bring it back up and delete these things that need to be gone. I think you'll find no one really gives this much thought at all


----------

